# Radeon hd 7950 an overkill for 1080p gaming?



## Jagannadh Gosala (Oct 25, 2012)

I am planning to buy a new gaming rig. So far decided on i5 3570k, ASRock Z77 Extreme 4, GSkill RipjawsX 8gb (2X4), Corsair GS600. Also planning on getting a 7950 graphic card for around 20k in local market. I have a samsung 22" monitor with 2ms response time.

I plan on playing all the latest games including GTA IV, GTA V, Batman AC, Battlefield 3, Skyrim e.t.c.,

Do you think 7950 is an overkill for 1080p resolutions?

Thanks in advance


----------



## vkl (Oct 25, 2012)

If you have the budget then go for hd7950.
This GPU would give you more flexibility with AA.
Games become more demanding with time.For some games this might be an overkill today but it may not be for future games.
Better to go with the best you can get.


----------



## havoknation (Oct 25, 2012)

All the components that you have selected are kickass, go for it and seriously dude, 7950 is an amazing gpu for its price.


----------



## Jagannadh Gosala (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks vkl and havoknation 
One more question is it better to go with 7950 or gtx 660 ti? And which particular card like Saphire, MSI e.t.c,.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 25, 2012)

I'd recommend 7950

BTW this chart will help you decide better
Charts, benchmarks 2012 VGA-GPGPU, 19 - Tom's Hardware Index [C] Extreme

and if possible, get Asus/HIS/Sapphire


----------



## havoknation (Oct 25, 2012)

Jagannadh Gosala said:


> Thanks vkl and havoknation
> One more question is it better to go with 7950 or gtx 660 ti? And which particular card like Saphire, MSI e.t.c,.



I will also recommend you 7950 HD as it is coming for 23000Rs which is only 1.5k more then the price as of 660ti but performance wise, 7950 is at par as compared to 660ti


----------



## Jripper (Oct 25, 2012)

No GPU is an overkill at 1080p. And even if it is,it doesn't stay that way for very long since games are becoming more demanding everyday. 
So go ahead with the hd 7950 when you have the budget for it. |m|
It will last you for a good while and as someone rightly said,give you more headroom for AA(in all its forms).


----------



## Jagannadh Gosala (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks Piyush that chart was really helpful. Thanks Jripper and havocnation. I have decided to go with saphire 7950 oc dual fan.


----------



## havoknation (Oct 26, 2012)

Jagannadh Gosala said:


> Thanks Piyush that chart was really helpful. Thanks Jripper and havocnation. I have decided to go with saphire 7950 oc dual fan.



Waiting for your GPU unboxing pics \m/


----------



## Jagannadh Gosala (Nov 28, 2012)

Finally.. bought Saphire 7950 VaporX for 22,500 at Arun Computers, CTC, Hyderabad. Will post pics shortly.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 29, 2012)

Dont forget to add some benchmarks and temp details


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Nov 29, 2012)

Great buy 
the latest catalyst beta driver has pushed Amd's cards on par with Nvidia 
Waiting for pics and post some benchmarks 
Happy Gaming


----------



## topgear (Nov 29, 2012)

@ Congratrs on your purchase and if you really want to punish the gpu wait till you play far cry 3 with every thing set at max at HD resolution - only then you'll know


----------



## Jagannadh Gosala (Dec 4, 2012)

Posted pics here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...d-should-future-proof-3-years.html?highlight=
Regarding benchmarks, what benchmarks tools should I use? any ideas?


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2012)

3DMark 11, 3DMark Vantage, Unigibe Heaven, Crysis Benchmark Tool, Sleeping Dogs ( in game benchmark tool ), Metro 2033 etc.


----------



## Jagannadh Gosala (Dec 16, 2012)

3DMark 11 Bench mark: Extreme preset: 

3DMark Score
    X3095
Graphics Score
    2828
Physics Score
    7787
Combined Score
    3665
Demo
    N/A 
Graphics Test 1
    14.99 FPS 
Graphics Test 2
    15.44 FPS 
Graphics Test 3
    14.17 FPS 
Graphics Test 4
    8.11 FPS 
Physics Test
    24.72 FPS 
Combined Test
    17.05 FPS 

Settings:


Default settings used
    Yes 
Edition
    Advanced
Screen Width
    1920
Screen Height
    1080
Msaa Sample Count
    4
Texture Filtering Mode
    Anisotropic
Max Af Anisotropy
    16
Tessellation Detail
    5
Max Tessellation Factor
    15
ShadowMapSize
    10
Shadow Cascade Count
    5
Surface Shadow Sample Count
    16
Volumetric Illumination Quality
    5
Ambient Occlusion Quality
    10
Depth Of Field Quality
    10
Enable Window Mode
    Off
Enable Vertical Sync
    Off
Enable Triple Buffering
    Off
Enable Wireframe
    Off
Color Saturation
    100%
Virtu MVP HyperFormance Active
    false
Virtu MVP Virtual Vsync Active
    false 

Hardware Config:

Processor clock
    3829 MHz
GPU Memory
    3072 MB
GPU Core clock
    1100 MHz
GPU Memory clock
    1575 MHz


----------

